
Bicycle Day Revisited (2018) - Hooke
https://mikejay.net/bicycle-day-revisited/
======
willio58
Has anyone on HN tried riding a bike while on LSD? I couldn’t imagine wanting
to stay on the bike. I would just find the closest grassy spot and leave my
bike by a tree.

~~~
bikethrowacc
I took 140ug in a semi rural suburb. Rode my bike around a couple times during
a sunny day, was pretty awesome. I did realize I wasnt caring much about
physical limits/exhaustion and thus had to drink way more water. At one point
I thought something along the lines of “even if I intentionally fall off right
now it wont be that bad, Ill recover and heal”, while moving fairly quickly. I
got off the bike.

